# Treating popeye



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

As some of you are probably aware (from my first topic here) that my goldfish has been suffering with popeye.

This has been ongoing for many months now. I have tried using (quite a while back) 'Interpet Anti-Internal Bacteria no9'. A few weeks ago I tried treating with some 'Melafix' for a week. Neither of these have helped much.

I'm just wandering where to go next, and what I can try and do to make him well again. As my tank is still cycling (been set up for only 2-3 weeks) the water is not perfect:

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20-30
pH 8

I have been wondering if adding any aquarium salt to the water would help? The only problem is that I live in an area which has very hard water, and I have heard that it's best not to add salt when using hard water.

Would it be safe to say use 'Melafix' and 'Interpet Anti-Internal Bacteria no9' together?

Thank you very much!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

You would probably want to use salt, I am not too familiar with goldfish but if melafix fails use pima fix, also you should try Maracyne two that helped my bettas pop eye my cousin didn't have that and his died


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

As I'm in the UK, it seems to be hard to find any maracyn.

Can someone tell me the difference between these:

http://www.petsolutions.com/Maracyn-Two+I84902115+C40.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/Maracyn-TC+I84916115+C40.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/Maracyn+I84901115+C40.aspx

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Each is a different antibiotic medicine which covers a certain spectrum of bacteria. Your best bet is to try each one in turn in the hope that one of them will work.
You'll possibly need another med called Augmentin. It's for humans and you probably won't find it offered for sale anywhere fish meds are sold. Augmentin has the ability to get into the brain, where few other meds can reach, and where eye infections often wind up over time.

Try the others first! The odds are that your fish has permanent scarring by now considering how long it's had popeye, and as such the swelling will possibly never recede no matter what you do.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

In one of your previous posts on my first topic, you mentioned using them both. Would it be best if I ordered both Maracyn + Maracyn 2?

When using these meds, should I also use Melafix, or would this be too much?

Regarding adding the salt, how much should I be adding to the water? Is it just a myth that I heard not to add salt to hard water?

Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Addding salt would just harden it a bit more, but it would also be salty, which is good.
Melafix is a good preventative, but pretty much useless once a real infection has already gotten established. You can mix it with almost anything no problem, though.
Try all 3 meds you listed, one at a time. Don't expect a total cure after all this time, though.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, TheOldSalt.

I have now ordered Maracyn and Maracyn 2 from ebay. I found it very hard finding a place that would ship it to the UK!

I have also ordered some API aquarium salt. Is it wise to be adding any, if so, how much do you recommend?

So I'll try Maracyn, then Maracyn 2? Would you personally use Melafix (at the same time as the others) as well?

Thanks.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Maracyn I and II can be used at the same time


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't use Melafix....just the antibiotics. They are much better than Melafix IMO.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

OK, thanks.

I'll just use the antibiotics. Would it be best then if I use them both together?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you just use those two, then together is fine. If you use all 3, then one at a time.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, I think I'll go with using both of the Maracyn's and leave off the Melafix for a while.

I'll get back to you all when the Maracyn is delivered.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wasn't counting Melafix as the 3rd one. You gave a link for 3 actual meds. Melafix is not a med.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh right, sorry.

I've got Maracyn and Maracyn Two currently on order.

I've just had the API Aquarium Salt delivered today.

How much should I be adding to my tank, bearing in mind that it has hard water?

The dose on the packaging says:

*As a general tonic and stress reducer:* Add 1 rounded tablespoonful for every 5 U.S. gallons (19 L), or 1/2 rounded teaspoonful for every U.S. gallon (3.8 L) of aquarium water.

Do I just simply add it straight to the aquarium tank water? I take it that it dissolves when added??

Thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would add it slowly over several hours to give the fishies a chance to adapt. Yes it will dissolve as you put it in there but you don't want to raise the salinity all at once. Do the rounded teaspoon per 5 gallons thing.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, I'll add it slowly. I'll add some this evening and then some more throughout tomorrow. I'll do it in three stages.



Obsidian said:


> Do the rounded teaspoon per 5 gallons thing.


I take it you mean tablespoon?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL yes, sorry I am tired. Tablespoon


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Just a quick update.

I added 2 tablespoons of salt on Friday, another 2 on Saturday and I'm just about to add another 2 now to give my tank the recommended dosage of salt.

So far the salt appears to have really helped my fish. He used to have blood-streeks on his back fin, but I have just looked today, and they have nearly all gone! I take it that it's the salt that has helped this.

I'm still waiting for the Maracyn and Maracyn Two to arrive, but it is coming from America, and I'm in the UK.

I'll post another update when the medicine arrives.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

blood streaks are a sign of ammonia poisoning. I would really watch your water levels and make sure it is as clean as you can possibly keep it. 

To keep the salt in the tank when performing a water change add the proper amount for what you will be putting BACK into the tank (so if you take out 5 gallons, you add one tablespoon to the new 5 gallons.) I would also slightly under-dose subsequently because as water evaporates the salt content does slightly rise, as salt does not evaporate. 

Glad to hear he is getting better!


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Obsidian.

All the water levels appear to be more less ok, except for nitrate. I will do a water change tomorrow.

One problem I have noticed though is that even though the blood streaks have nearly gone, their appears to be a small white bit on his bottom fin and top fins. Is this the beginning of fin rot? If so will the salt and Maracyn when it comes help?

I will try and post a picture tomorrow of him to see what you think.

Thanks.

Btw my ammonia level is 0 but it used to be high in my old tank a few months back before I knew about all the water tests and when he was in a very small tank.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

The Maracyn and Maracyn-Two medacines have now arrived.

I will carry out a 30% water change and then add them. It says on the packaging that no water changes are required during the 5 days.
Should I be changing the water, as my nitrate levels are around 20-80?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. Let the medicine have a chance to work without being diluted.

Actually, changing the water FIRST and then adding the medicine would be a good idea.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, just did roughly a 25% water change a few hours ago, and have now added the Maracyn and Maracyn Two to the tank.

Only one slight problem though. My tank has 34gallons of water in it. And on the packaging of both the medicines, it states add 1 packet of powder for every 10gallons. This means that I need to add roughly 3.5 packets. At the moment I have only added 3 of the Maracyn packets. For Maracyn Two I added 7 as it says for the first day add 2 for every 10gallons of water. For the rest of the time it says add 1per 10gallons (the same as Maracyn).

How do I go about adding 3.5 packets? They appear to be in sealed air-tight packets.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would just do the half and seal the remaining half in a ziplock baggie


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Just added roughly half a pakcet and put the rest into a small sealed plastic bag.

I've just got two random questions to ask:

1) Can the aquarium florescent light be used with this medacine?

2) Is their any special way that I should be adding it to the water? As not all of the powder reaches the water, some of it seems to go into the air.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First- round up on dosage. Overdosing antibiotics is very hard to do, but underdosing results in resistant superbacteria that you can never eliminate.

Second- when in doubt, don't use the bright lights

Third- try pre-dissolving it into a small container, and then pour the contents into the tank.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks TheOldSalt. I will take your notes onboard!

When you say round up the dosage. Shall I just add 4 packets of each, instead of working out 3.5.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep, that's it exactly.
Don't take that to mean that you can do that with any med, because in some cases that would be a very bad idea. With these, though, it's safe.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

I've now finished the 5 days of meds.

However he doesn't look any better for it. The water has gone very murky now and is foaming on top. I can barely see from one end to the other.

I haven just got enough medicine to treat for one more day (today). Shall I put in this extra dose?

Also, I don't have any carbon in my filter, so will water changes take out the medicine?


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

I didn't put the treatment in yesterday in the end.

I've just come downstairs thismorning to find my tank has now gone very very murky. It is also foaming all over the top of the water. I turned my air pump off for a few minutes and that sorted out all the foam, but it's soon building up again. Does this matter? It is covering nearly the whole top of the water.

I haven't got time to do a water change now, as I've got to go to work. But when I get home I will do one. Can anyone recommend how much I should change?

Thanks again.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Please can someone help.

I really don't know what to do. I did a 50% water change yesterday and briefly rinsed my filter foam (in tank water) and today my water has gone really really cloudy.

Please can someone say what to do.

Thank You.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't do anything. You shouldn't have even changed the water you did. Wait a couple more days, then change 75% of your water and add carbon to your filter. Go ahead and get the water ready now so it'll be good to go when you want it. In the meantime, don't worry about the foam and just make sure you have plenty of good aeration.


----------



## dannol (Sep 29, 2007)

Have I messed up the biological filter?

I'll try and buy some carbon for my filter today. Is it ok to add carbon today?

I can't get all the water ready though, as I've only got one 10litre bucket that I use.

Is the water doing my fish any harm?


----------

